# Stats & Facts Vol 6.



## tonyj5

Stats & Facts, "Vol 6" 
With the LPGA's 2011 season now over, let us take a look at some of the not-so-obvious stats from the past year.

Players who did not miss a cut all year:
1- Paula Creamer - (21 tournaments)
2- Brittany Lincicome - (21)
3- Karrie Webb - (20)
4- Maria Hjorth - (20)
5- Jiyai Shin - (18)

Players who ended the season on a streak of consecutive missed cuts:
Louise Friberg - (13) She retired.
Allison Hanna - (11)
Ji Young Oh - (9)
Jean Reynolds - (8)
Nicole Hage, Alison Whitaker, Angela Oh, Nicole Jeray, Kimberly Kim, Shasta Averyhardt - (7)
Allison Fouch - (6)

Players who went the entire season without a top-20 finish:
Meaghan Francella, Lindsey Wright, Jee Young Lee - (15 tournaments)
Mariajo Uribe - (14)
Na On Min, Karin Sjodin - (13)
Anna Grzebien, Pernilla Lindberg, Jennifer Rosales, Lorie Kane, Laura Davies - (12)
Ji Young Oh, Birdie Kim - (11)

The only players to play in all 23 LPGA Tournaments:
Stacy Lewis
Azahara Munoz
Beatriz Recari

Other Tidbits:

Yani Tseng won her 12th worldwide tournament this past weekend. She won the Swinging Skirts 2011 Taiwan Invitational. She was the only player to post an under par finish. Her 6-under total was 7 shots better than Ji-Yai Shin and So-Yeon Ryu.

Caroline Hedwall won her fourth L.E.T tournament at the Hero Women's Indian Open. The L.E.T's schedule concludes this weekend with the playing of the Omega Dubai Ladies Open. Besides Hedwall, the field will include LPGA regulars Michelle Wie, Anna Nordqvist, Christina Kim, Sandra Gal, Sophie Gustafson, and Lexi Thompson. The Golf Channel will broadcast this tournament all four days.

Mostly Harmless: Tony Jesselli


----------

